# Hulk is here



## Hulk24 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey everyone from the looks of this site.... I LIKE I LIKE lol


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2013)

Hulk24, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Swfl (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome aboard Hulk24!


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2013)

_*

welcome!!!
*_


----------



## Sherk (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to IMF hulk


----------



## brazey (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Ronnie81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome Hulk great place to be.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome Hulk! What is your diet and exercise program consist of? How long have you been training? What about diet? Do you track your macros? I would suggest using My Fitness Pal to track your calories.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hulk24 said:


> Hey everyone from the looks of this site.... I LIKE I LIKE lol


Welcome Hulk! What is your diet and exercise program consist of? How long have you been training? What about diet? Do you track your macros? I would suggest using My Fitness Pal to track your calories.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Hulk24 (Jun 27, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome Hulk! What is your diet and exercise program consist of? How long have you been training? What about diet? Do you track your macros? I would suggest using My Fitness Pal to track your calories.



I have been in the game for over 10 years. I have played pro ball in different countries (Football). My training consist of different techniques that will increase my lifts or to get in me in top playing form. My diet is pretty nice but you can always try new things or try new methods. I see you said something about your fitness pal where can I view that?


----------



## Andreas_Cramer (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome to the community! Stay in touch!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------

